# Can a plant be ripe and still have white pistils?????????????



## rfun (May 14, 2010)

This is my first grow. I did TGA Agent Orange and Joey Weed Blueberry. Both strains said 55-65 flowering time. My blueberrys have been chopped about a week ago along with the smallest Agent Orange. But it is now day 74 and the rest of the AO's look like they have another 2 or 3 weeks left. Is this possible? That the same strain can have some Plants ripe before others? I see milky trich's, some amber, maybe 70/30. And also on some of the plants all the side buds look ripe but the main colas still have white pistils, hence my question???????? I'm not complaining cause I have some massive buds that even I couldnt beleive I was getting on my first grow, but its driving me nuts that they are already 10 days past the suggested flowering time. Any input would be very helpful. Now I have 2 plants flushing those are the ones with the purple leaves and they look pretty ripe except that the main cola still has white pistils at the very top. But some leaves have turned purple and others have just turned yellow, dried and have fallen off. The other 6 plants are still on nuts(Botanicare-TriFlex)they are the ones that have massive buds.


----------



## bigsourD (May 14, 2010)

rfun said:


> I see milky trich's, some amber, maybe 70/30...


You usually don't judge when to harvest by the hairs, I look at the trichomes. Depending on strain, indica or sativa, you know when to harvest by the maturity of them. In you're situation, I think I would harvest.


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

wow.. those are sum nice plants.. those buds are fucking HUMONGOUS!! not bad for ur 1st grow... lol. but yeaa the flowering time they say isnt always right.. alot of other things affect it.. it may say 60 days... but if u have low light output.. its gonna take much longer... if it doesnt have enough soil to grow in.. it may become root-bound and slow growth.. if it doesnt have enough nutes... it may grow slower.. theres many things that can change the flowering period.. =/

even when the plant is finished.. there will still be white hairs on the buds.. deff. but it does seem like theres quite a few still on ur plant.. =/ i might wait another week.. see if they change over at all... or.. the BEST thing u can do.. snip a small bud off.... dry it over night by puting it in a box with a fan on it or something... and then smoke it... if u like the high u get. then harvest it.. if its not strong enough for ya.. then wait another week and take another sample until ur happy with it.

I harvested my White Widow when there was still a decent amount of white hairs on it.. and i was VERY VERY happy with the high i got.. adn the look of the buds.. soo its up to you.


----------



## makeway (May 14, 2010)

DAMN! Thats very nice for your 1st grow. do have a grow journal? or some info about your setup? and if you see some amber trichs its should be ready to chop.


----------



## cephalopod (May 14, 2010)

Yes they can. There is a strain, I think called Tundra, that has that trait. Someone will correct if I'm wrong, antway the best way to judge if it's ready to your liking is to look at the trichromes.


----------



## rfun (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies. Sorry makeway dont have a journal. But i will give you a brief description. Its a hydro set-up. 2 3x3 tables, 4 600wHPS, and I am using Botanicare Triflex nuts. Will probably take your advice chb, i will probably cut one of the riper looking nugs tonight. Please keep posting input.


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

kk. cool. im glad i could help. =) yeaa thats the best way to tell if its ready or not. =)

if u have a shoebox, or somethign similar.. u should use that to dry it. just stand the box up the tall way.. get a string and thread it thru at the top.. but leave like 2-3 inches at the top for extra room.. orr. if u have on eof those long toothpick things that ppl use fo rliek.. shish-kabobs.. u can use that.. thats what i used. lol.

then cut a square about the size of a dollar bill in the fron of the box.. adn put a fan, on high, as close to the front of it as possible.. adn then cut another square, about 1/2 the size of the 1st, and make that cuzz on the back of the box, towards the top.. that'll be fore exaust. adn wen u turn the fan on.. u should feel a ncie breeze from the back hole.

**only do this to QUICK DRY ur sample bud.. if u do this with your whole harvest.. tehy will dry too quick... =/ thats what i did on accident... lol. but the smoke was still GREAT!**

heres a pic of my shoebox with my WW sample bud drying.

View attachment 937203View attachment 937204

and heres my main cola... just showin u that my main cola still had some white hairs left too.. adn the smoke was the best smoke i've ever had.. "Hands down the dopest dope I ever smoke" lmao (pineapple express)

View attachment 937208View attachment 937209

and heres how i hung all my other buds.. in a giant flat screen TV box. lol

View attachment 937220View attachment 937221View attachment 937222

kk. well jsut wanted to show ya those pics.. if u end up needing any help or anything lemme knooo. and jsut so u know.. those plant look sooo fucking amazing!! tehyre HUGE!! ur gonna have a very nice yield


----------



## cdreyer (May 16, 2010)

i agree. very nice for your first time.......... if your tricomes are milky and part amber. i would definately pull asap. your at peak ripeness NOW! BUT! do not forget to flush your plants. flushing is a must, to get good flavor aroma and good quality smoke. i suggest using a flushing agent to speed up you flushing time and then flush with straight water for a minimum of 3 to 4 days........good luck


----------



## naloboy808 (May 16, 2010)

if you could keep those white hairs like that all standing up n shit i&#699;d be stoked to smoke some shit like that. I&#699;d get way too excited.


----------



## That 5hit (May 16, 2010)

thers not ready yet


----------



## rfun (May 16, 2010)

Hey Tha 5hit how much longer do you think they have they are on day 76 today dont you think thats a little long for a 50/50 strian? Or do you think these particular plants are taking so much longer because of the huge size of the buds? One of the plants has produced some unusally large buds, which like I said in my post I was very surprised at the results as this is my first grow. My blueberrys I harvested gave me 2oz. each dry weight there were 4 of them. I harvested them last week. And the looked nothing like these in size. There's one I almost think its gonna give me a pound at least, or somewhere close to it. So do you think they're just taking long because of the size of the bud growth? I started to flush them out yesterday. Hope i didnt start to early???????????


----------



## burninjay (May 16, 2010)

It might be a 50/50 strain, but AO is known to produce several phenotypes. You seem to have a more sativa expression. Looks good, I am also of the opinion that it could go a bit longer. You certainly have enough to try a bit and see for yourself, and no harm will come from leaving it alive long enough to dry out a piece. 

It's a TGA strain, ask subcool what he thinks.


----------



## kmkganjagrower (May 16, 2010)

Go by your trichs I just got matunuska valley thunderfuck which sounds similar to tundra and they told me its a continious grower meaning it will keep going even after its done and you really have to harvest by trichs not plant growth. He told me he took one 115 days and finally quit because it wasnt stopping and lower part of colas were way too overripe while it still continued new growth


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

yeaa i think its good that u started flushing now... u should start flushing 2 weeks b4 harvest.. and i think they will deff be ready in 2 weeks.. adn yeaa alotta things affect the flwoering time.. like if u grow 2 of the same exact plant.. adn one has alotta light.. and the other doewnt have much light.. the one with less light will take longer to flower.. obviously.. lol. im just usin that as an example.. there are alotta things that can affect flowering time.. like sum1 said above.. diff pheno-types.. it does look more sativa.. whihc would make it take longer.

and yeaa, i think those gigantic buds u have may be anothe rreason why its takin soo long. lol. but thats a good thing!


----------



## rfun (May 16, 2010)

kmkganjagrower said:


> Go by your trichs I just got matunuska valley thunderfuck which sounds similar to tundra and they told me its a continious grower meaning it will keep going even after its done and you really have to harvest by trichs not plant growth. He told me he took one 115 days and finally quit because it wasnt stopping and lower part of colas were way too overripe while it still continued new growth


Ya kmk I think your right. after carefully looking at them a minute ago it looks like most of the white pistils are new growth. I see brownish reddish under the white ones and the buds look ripe but underneath the new growth. I think I'm just gonna let them flush for 10 to 14 days and if I dont see a difference i'm just gonna pullem. I've already pulled 2 smaller ones, they are drying now. the only ones left are 6 big ones.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (May 17, 2010)

man that agent looks sexy. i sure hope i got that pheno.


----------



## H.R. Shove N Stuff (May 17, 2010)

I'am about to start some Joeyweed Blueberries, was wondering how they came out for you? True to description? Blueberry smell, blue... how was it?


----------



## rfun (May 19, 2010)

OK guys here's an update. Well first off no one actually ever answered my question, " can a plant be ripe and still have white pistils?" Well today is day 80 and everything is pretty much the same. I've been flushing for about 7 days. My trich's are milky and alittle amber but those pistils throw me off. All the top buds still have white pistils but it all looks like new growth. What to do????? Oh also on one of my plants or maybe 2 the leaves are curling upward. They are flushing so is that part of the drying process? I'm so tempted to just chop. I really need some input this time guys. Hope I can get some valid expert opinion. Cause I really want to chop tomorrow night before lights come back on so help out guys....................................


----------



## cylee89 (May 19, 2010)

Chop it then


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 20, 2010)

YES PLANTS CAN PRODUCE WHITE HAIRS WHILE BEING FINISHED just so u get ur question answered

fresh bud growth will produce whites hairs almost all of the time, so the white hairs ur seing are the buds adding weight but by now it is adding so little weight

also if u look at your buds, they appear glossy or snowy, this means they are pretty much done, ur trichs should almost all be cloudy and now turning amber
as the trichs turn amber your buds will appear darker, almost an amber color......shocking  

so ya hope that helps

picture #9 gives the best visual for anyone wondering what im looking at


----------



## rfun (May 21, 2010)

bump bump...................


----------



## Copycat (May 21, 2010)

imagine a rose plant... not all buds will bloom at the same time, but there is a time period when you get dyeing flowers and new buds and flowers all at the same time. Weed is the same way. You cant expect every bud on the plant to be the exact same age. But you do want to harvest before buds start the dyeing flower stage. Maybe you can trim some of the buds that look finished and leave the other ones left to get bigger.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/332708-day-69-flowering-any-idea.html < < <













It's been growing more pistils, which pisses me off because it starts growing more when the other ones recede. So I think it's almost ready and then a few days later it looks like it has two more weeks.

I've been thinking "just another week or so" for the last month 


Now I'm just checking the trichs, looking for 20%-30% amber trichs... And I'm also looking for calyx swelling, which is beginning.

If your problem is like mine then I'd just stop giving a fuck about the hairs or youll drive yourself fucking crazy


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 21, 2010)

yo SR id let that go to 77-80 days and then chop 

you could chop now and probably get a diff high, cut off a branch now and see how its different from the 77-80 day shit


----------



## JDSupreme420 (May 21, 2010)

Mine too SR.....my 2 girls were on the same schedule, one decided to get a 2nd wind and cover itself in white hairs again while the other went all orange. Oh well just going to harvest the first soon and let that one ride it out a few more weeks. Pistils will drive you crazy tho.


----------



## gogrow (May 22, 2010)

let her finish bro.... I know some plants can keep some white hairs when they are finished, it doesnt look like yours have receeded any, anywhere... which makes me think that its still going/packin on bud.... give it another week and see how she looks. If you havent chopped already


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yo SR id let that go to 77-80 days and then chop
> 
> you could chop now and probably get a diff high, cut off a branch now and see how its different from the 77-80 day shit



lol the harvest deadline is on the 80th day. I can't wait any longer because I wont be around the end of june, and then I couldn't burp the jars.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 23, 2010)

good to know SR, it looks like it want those extra days


----------



## tehnick (May 23, 2010)

Unless people are posting pictures of trichs with at least a 105mm macro lens, it won't do much good to post pictures asking if the buds are done. The answer has been given multiple times in this thread already in different parts.

1. Each strain is different and will have different flowering times.
2. Because each strain is different, they show different characteristics at different stages of maturing.
3. Get a 60-100x scope or a microscope and look at the trichomes. They will tell you if the bud is ready. More amber trichs are more of a couch lock high, more cloudy trichs are more of a head high. Clear trichs mean it's not done. Don't get impatient. The pistils or colors of the leaves don't tell you a damn thing, but can be a bit of a visual guide for when to start checking.
4. Not all of the buds are ready at the same time. You might have to harvest a few here and there. When you do this, other flowers on the plant will start to mature faster too since they are now getting extra food from the mature buds being removed from the plant.

It's not rocket science, but the timing will vary. I know some people that run on a strict 10 week schedule of 2 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower, and harvest. That's cool, different strokes, but I prefer to finish my buds when they're at their best to cut and dry. The nice thing is you can pick what kind of high you want from the color of the trichs but take into consideration the strain you are growing too and whether or not it is indica, sativa, or a hybrid of both. Indicas 65-85 average, sativa 90-120. Hybrids are tricky and the phenotypes can differ quite a bit.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2010)

yeaaa, well it is possible to know wen to harvest without a microscope.. i mean b4 microscopes were invented.. im sure ppl still knew wen their plants were ready.. u can look close enough and see the amber "tint" to them wen they are ready.. not tryna sound like a dick.. but jsut the way u said it... "its not rocket science".. =/ wen ppl dont have scopes.. teh best way to tell wen theyre ready is just to go by the hairs.. wen theyre about 75% red then its ready.. or the easiest way... just snip off a bud.. dry it out as quick as possible.. i suggest puting it in an envelope (soo teh light doesnt kill the THC) and leave it under a light.. and smoke it.. and if u like the high u get from it.. then harvest it. lol. 

ALL plants go through one last growth spurt.. adn push out white hairs.. and thats probably where ur at.. which means ur pretty close to done.. id say another week- 2 weeks tops.. 80 days will be fine.. there will always be sum white hairs on ur buds..unles u let them over-ripen. 

they look good by the way.. good job!!


----------



## rfun (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Everything is taken into consideration. I chopped on friday, so now we will just wait and see the outcome. Will post dry weight and pix by the end of the week hopefully. Thanks again everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2010)

aiight coool. =) cant wait to see the dry bud shots!!!!!! =D ill be looking forward to the pics!!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2010)

tehnick said:


> Unless people are posting pictures of trichs with at least a 105mm macro lens, it won't do much good to post pictures asking if the buds are done. The answer has been given multiple times in this thread already in different parts.
> 
> 1. Each strain is different and will have different flowering times.
> 2. Because each strain is different, they show different characteristics at different stages of maturing.
> ...


I have a deadline because I'm leaving town for over a week at the end of june. I need to cut by the first of june so that I can dry one week, and cure 3 weeks. Otherwise I would be leaving my jars at home when they need to be burped.

I'm pretty sure my plants ready to go right now, but I'm going to flush well tomorrow and chop on wednesday. (trichs are 10%-15% amber i've been watching the trichs btw)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328884-i-plan-harvest-early-next.html < < < < 

new pics in that thread


----------



## tehnick (May 25, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I have a deadline because I'm leaving town for over a week at the end of june. I need to cut by the first of june so that I can dry one week, and cure 3 weeks. Otherwise I would be leaving my jars at home when they need to be burped.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my plants ready to go right now, but I'm going to flush well tomorrow and chop on wednesday. (trichs are 10%-15% amber i've been watching the trichs btw)
> 
> ...


Well, I can only speak for myself because we all have different techniques but I tend to go to day 65 and do a trich check. I always cut them down by day 85 at the max because I only grow indica right now. I do end up with some white pistils here and there, but they lose the white during the curing process anyway. Not all of them will turn color, especially the lower popcorn ones that don't get much light depending on your trimming techniques.

You plan on giving them another flush, so I would do just that but let them sit in the complete dark for a few days. Tends to trick them into thinking they will die and will use the last of their energy to produce seeds, but that doesn't happen unless they are pollenated. It's rumored to give them more of a punch. Butcher them Sunday and get trimming to beat the deadline and you should be good. Worse case scenario is find someone that you can trust to watch the garden. I have someone that knows how to mix nutes and everything if I have to jam out of town for a week or two.


----------



## Schnorphie (Oct 27, 2015)

rfun said:


> This is my first grow. I did TGA Agent Orange and Joey Weed Blueberry. Both strains said 55-65 flowering time. My blueberrys have been chopped about a week ago along with the smallest Agent Orange. But it is now day 74 and the rest of the AO's look like they have another 2 or 3 weeks left. Is this possible? That the same strain can have some Plants ripe before others? I see milky trich's, some amber, maybe 70/30. And also on some of the plants all the side buds look ripe but the main colas still have white pistils, hence my question???????? I'm not complaining cause I have some massive buds that even I couldnt beleive I was getting on my first grow, but its driving me nuts that they are already 10 days past the suggested flowering time. Any input would be very helpful. Now I have 2 plants flushing those are the ones with the purple leaves and they look pretty ripe except that the main cola still has white pistils at the very top. But some leaves have turned purple and others have just turned yellow, dried and have fallen off. The other 6 plants are still on nuts(Botanicare-TriFlex)they are the ones that have massive buds.


In my opinion , I think it's regrowth , have you messed with the lights at all or give the wrong nut at the wrong time? All the hairs are standing straight up , even if it's a strain that has an abundance of white hairs when ripe they are usually pointing down or at least curled


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 27, 2015)

boveda paks are your friend here....do your normal dry....use boveda's for a couple weeks while burping...then boveda's for the long term storage....my .02 if you need to bail on a cure....hth



mojo


----------



## Schnorphie (Oct 28, 2015)

Schnorphie said:


> In my opinion , I think it's regrowth , have you messed with the lights at all or give the wrong nut at the wrong time? All the hairs are standing straight up , even if it's a strain that has an abundance of white hairs when ripe they are usually pointing down or at least curled


Here's my early vixen 5 1/2 weeks in and she looks a lot like the one you posted


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 28, 2015)

Schnorphie said:


> In my opinion , I think it's regrowth , have you messed with the lights at all or give the wrong nut at the wrong time? All the hairs are standing straight up , even if it's a strain that has an abundance of white hairs when ripe they are usually pointing down or at least curled


way to dig up a 5 year old thread, I think those plants are finished by now.


----------



## Schnorphie (Oct 28, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> way to dig up a 5 year old thread, I think those plants are finished by now.


Haha good one


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 25, 2017)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/332708-day-69-flowering-any-idea.html < < <
> 
> ...


Hey mate I got same problem with sugerhaze I think that's ready il do her tomorrow then lights come on new wads of white hairs all my triches seem to be white one or two amber but I got another prob I want them out because the next ones are very ready to go I'm the nft tank there in ,the new ones are about 7 inches tall on about 5th node there in 3 inch rockwall cubes loads of roots keep growing out the bottom die and then new ones come there in a plastic tray I try to keep them not dry you no by weight when they need liquid but it's hard work plus how long can they live like this in a cube on its own so I want the singers out but don't want to chop til perfect my pods are lke little peas but it's these white hairs that are fukin with my head cheers Tim


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 25, 2017)

Tim Brittain said:


> Hey mate I got same problem with sugerhaze I think that's ready il do her tomorrow then lights come on new wads of white hairs all my triches seem to be white one or two amber but I got another prob I want them out because the next ones are very ready to go I'm the nft tank there in ,the new ones are about 7 inches tall on about 5th node there in 3 inch rockwall cubes loads of roots keep growing out the bottom die and then new ones come there in a plastic tray I try to keep them not dry you no by weight when they need liquid but it's hard work plus how long can they live like this in a cube on its own so I want the singers out but don't want to chop til perfect my pods are lke little peas but it's these white hairs that are fukin with my head cheers Tim


Suger s not singers ,lol


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jun 25, 2017)

thread is now almost 8 years old, nice dig up.


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> thread is now almost 8 years old, nice dig up.


Oh fuck didn't notice that's the mazar,any way any help,out there


----------



## Robione (Aug 29, 2017)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/332708-day-69-flowering-any-idea.html < < <
> 
> ...


Mate I feel down in the dumps but your comments just made me howl, thanks


----------



## Tim Brittain (Aug 29, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa, well it is possible to know wen to harvest without a microscope.. i mean b4 microscopes were invented.. im sure ppl still knew wen their plants were ready.. u can look close enough and see the amber "tint" to them wen they are ready.. not tryna sound like a dick.. but jsut the way u said it... "its not rocket science".. =/ wen ppl dont have scopes.. teh best way to tell wen theyre ready is just to go by the hairs.. wen theyre about 75% red then its ready.. or the easiest way... just snip off a bud.. dry it out as quick as possible.. i suggest puting it in an envelope (soo teh light doesnt kill the THC) and leave it under a light.. and smoke it.. and if u like the high u get from it.. then harvest it. lol.
> 
> ALL plants go through one last growth spurt.. adn push out white hairs.. and thats probably where ur at.. which means ur pretty close to done.. id say another week- 2 weeks tops.. 80 days will be fine.. there will always be sum white hairs on ur buds..unles u let them over-ripen.
> 
> they look good by the way.. good job!!


Smart fines are good if you get say 6 inches away take pic then you can enlarge it I can see my little mushrooms no prob better than bloody microscopes you having a laugh


----------



## Shanestipe (Dec 19, 2017)

rfun said:


> View attachment 945777View attachment 945776View attachment 945775View attachment 945774View attachment 945773View attachment 945772View attachment 945771View attachment 945762View attachment 945770View attachment 945765View attachment 945764View attachment 945763 OK guys here's an update. Well first off no one actually ever answered my question, " can a plant be ripe and still have white pistils?" Well today is day 80 and everything is pretty much the same. I've been flushing for about 7 days. My trich's are milky and alittle amber but those pistils throw me off. All the top buds still have white pistils but it all looks like new growth. What to do????? Oh also on one of my plants or maybe 2 the leaves are curling upward. They are flushing so is that part of the drying process? I'm so tempted to just chop. I really need some input this time guys. Hope I can get some valid expert opinion. Cause I really want to chop tomorrow night before lights come back on so help out guys....................................


 I'm in the same boat as you and not sure what to do. 16 wks now. The lower buds are so mature I think I should just cut. Im afraid of bud rot if I leave them much longer. They're blueberry, 80% indica.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2017)

The pics shown look like they need another 2 weeks minimum. Don't bother with the trichs until the hairs have turned brown/redish and receded. Regardless of what the breeder time is, the plants need to fully mature, pulling them at this stage is ~2 weeks early.

Some strains/phenos will keep throwing out white hairs until the end. I run a couple that do that on the main. In that case I look at the overall plant maturity and pull it at that point.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2017)

Foxtailing (as per the original poster's pics) is an abnormality so normal considerations may not apply


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Foxtailing (as per the original poster's pics) is an abnormality so normal considerations may not apply


Some strains fox tail regardless of nothing and are a trait


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2017)

kmkganjagrower said:


> Go by your trichs I just got matunuska valley thunderfuck which sounds similar to tundra and they told me its a continious grower meaning it will keep going even after its done and you really have to harvest by trichs not plant growth. He told me he took one 115 days and finally quit because it wasnt stopping and lower part of colas were way too overripe while it still continued new growth


I've heard the same thing about the real -deal matanuska thunderfuck


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 25, 2017)

even though this thread is oldeur buds are foxtailing ( like sir verde's), your buds are too close to the lights or your lights are too powerful. foxtails are new growth so don't judge your ripeness on these buds cuz your trichs will be new too. look at some buds below these and judge your decision on them.
in other words they are done and yes old buds get new growth.
PS:hope your not getting all your advice from here, double check on other sites cuz the newb to exp grower ratio is insane, it will ruin your crop if you don't.

merry xmas even if its 8 years later!...ps, why the fuck do people bring this shit back, think he's still waiting for his plant mature?


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 25, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> even though this thread is oldeur buds are foxtailing ( like sir verde's), your buds are too close to the lights or your lights are too powerful. foxtails are new growth so don't judge your ripeness on these buds cuz your trichs will be new too. look at some buds below these and judge your decision on them.
> in other words they are done and yes old buds get new growth.
> PS:hope your not getting all your advice from here, double check on other sites cuz the newb to exp grower ratio is insane, it will ruin your crop if you don't.
> 
> merry xmas even if its 8 years later!...ps, why the fuck do people bring this shit back, think he's still waiting for his plant mature?


Lol


----------



## K3nzocat (Aug 10, 2019)

Who not patient will read this post . Btw 2019 now


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 12, 2019)

lol


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2019)

Just curious, with all this talk about the white hairs, and talk about trichomes.......no one has mentioned looking at the trichomes through a microscope. Have you done that? it's the absolute best way to tell how ready your plants are:
clear trichomes: not ready
cloudy trichomes: getting there
Some amber trichomes....can be harvested, but not as strong as when they get more amber. but not TOO amber.
More amber (can't remember percentage...maybe someone can help me out), then you're ready!
Too much amber....... past due...gone.

good luck ! You have some nice plants! I had AK47 last year, and enjoyed it!

OMG, I had no idea this was started in 2010!


----------



## Benframpton302 (Sep 11, 2019)

bigsourD said:


> You usually don't judge when to harvest by the hairs, I look at the trichomes. Depending on strain, indica or sativa, you know when to harvest by the maturity of them. In you're situation, I think I would harvest.


The recommended time is usually off..a lot of factors come into play for a plants maturity date. Start flushing if you haven't already & like an old head grower told me back in the day..when they look done, give them another week! Also your plants are looking good, esp for your first grow!


----------



## Benframpton302 (Sep 11, 2019)

Susanne said:


> Just curious, with all this talk about the white hairs, and talk about trichomes.......no one has mentioned looking at the trichomes through a microscope. Have you done that? it's the absolute best way to tell how ready your plants are:
> clear trichomes: not ready
> cloudy trichomes: getting there
> Some amber trichomes....can be harvested, but not as strong as when they get more amber. but not TOO amber.
> ...


harvest at around 30% Amber (70% milky)


----------



## 5BY5LEC (Sep 11, 2019)

Havent read all the replies but it looks like you got some foxtailing on your buds.
Its caused by heat or lights too close. It will keep growing more buds out of the top of the existing bud and thus, more white hairs.
So yes, a plant can be ready and still have white hairs, because it has foxtailed.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 11, 2019)

rfun said:


> This is my first grow. I did TGA Agent Orange and Joey Weed Blueberry. Both strains said 55-65 flowering time. My blueberrys have been chopped about a week ago along with the smallest Agent Orange. But it is now day 74 and the rest of the AO's look like they have another 2 or 3 weeks left. Is this possible? That the same strain can have some Plants ripe before others? I see milky trich's, some amber, maybe 70/30. And also on some of the plants all the side buds look ripe but the main colas still have white pistils, hence my question???????? I'm not complaining cause I have some massive buds that even I couldnt beleive I was getting on my first grow, but its driving me nuts that they are already 10 days past the suggested flowering time. Any input would be very helpful. Now I have 2 plants flushing those are the ones with the purple leaves and they look pretty ripe except that the main cola still has white pistils at the very top. But some leaves have turned purple and others have just turned yellow, dried and have fallen off. The other 6 plants are still on nuts(Botanicare-TriFlex)they are the ones that have massive buds.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 11, 2019)

I had this same issue this year. My trikes said “definitely yes” and my pistils said, “not even close.”
I’m going with the experts, this is the first year I’ve used a real decent dope scope, with white and UV lights that clamps on phone, also works with naked eye. I also kind of cross indexed, that is, stem checking. It was taught to me, as your plant approaches maturity, actually at maturity, your branches will become more hollow, a pencil sized lower branch will be able to be squished with pressure, you can feel it’s hollow. 
This is just my method, I use it on outside plants, it’s not a complete tell, however in this case, it helped me feel more secure that my plants were in fact ready to harvest, despite a lack of pistil darkening. 
Nice grow, btw, props.


----------



## JustDreamin (Feb 28, 2020)

I dont think anyone mentioned it or noticed. But if Im not mistaken your humidity is in the upper 60s. You should bring that down. With buds that big going for that long I would be worried about mold/bud rot. You may not see it cause its growing from the inside. Get a fan or two blowing around.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 28, 2020)

Thread is dead like his plants .


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 17, 2020)

I can't believe I just liked a post from 2010. I'm clearly not operating at peak efficiency yet.


----------



## Cleanfinish93 (Mar 24, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i think its good that u started flushing now... u should start flushing 2 weeks b4 harvest.. and i think they will deff be ready in 2 weeks.. adn yeaa alotta things affect the flwoering time.. like if u grow 2 of the same exact plant.. adn one has alotta light.. and the other doewnt have much light.. the one with less light will take longer to flower.. obviously.. lol. im just usin that as an example.. there are alotta things that can affect flowering time.. like sum1 said above.. diff pheno-types.. it does look more sativa.. whihc would make it take longer.
> 
> and yeaa, i think those gigantic buds u have may be anothe rreason why its takin soo long. lol. but thats a good thing!


I think that's why mine is taking so long purely because the size of the buds... I am day 71 now it's a haze 3 diff phenos


----------



## Halmohlka (Jul 1, 2021)

I know this is old, but if it helps anyone else the new white pistil growth is from light stress. If you have a ballast or controllable LED turn down your lights if you see this.


----------



## Tomjhannon (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m having the same issue…too bud hairs are all white but the lower ones are perfect. Trichomes look cloudy but not totally. Here’s a pic.


----------



## fearlessone357 (Jul 29, 2021)

bigsourD said:


> You usually don't judge when to harvest by the hairs, I look at the trichomes. Depending on strain, indica or sativa, you know when to harvest by the maturity of them. In you're situation, I think I would harvest.


Hi, I'm new to this site and don't know how to post my own thread yet. I see you have some knowledge on marijuana plants. I wondered if you could help me? My plant still has white hairs and has been growing for at least 3 months. Do you think I can chop her down now or should I wait? Thank you for any help you can give me. It's an outdoor plant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2021)

fearlessone357 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and don't know how to post my own thread yet. I see you have some knowledge on marijuana plants. I wondered if you could help me? My plant still has white hairs and has been growing for at least 3 months. Do you think I can chop her down now or should I wait? Thank you for any help you can give me. It's an outdoor plant.


You have 6 to 8 weeks till chop


----------



## Newb92 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bump


----------



## DungeonWeed (Nov 8, 2021)

It appears the elusive 80 day kush is tricking all of us. Thanks to this tread, i can better decide my chopping day as well.


----------

